# [solved] root-Partition voll

## trollo

Huhu,

folgendes Problem: Ich habe eben das JDK von Sun installiert und als ich mich neu anmelden wollte, meckerte KDE, im /tmp Verzeichniss sei nicht genug Platz. Naja die Ursache is recht simpel: Meine root-Partition ist voll...

Auf meiner separaten home-Partition ist allerdings noch massenhaft Platz, und ich würde nun gerne Portage dazu bringen, diese für zukünftig installierte Pakete zu nutzen.

Wie mach ich das am besten?

Wo werden eigentlich standardmässig die Pakete installiert?

Und wo kann ich nochmal das /tmp Verzeichniss ändern?

Anzumerken wäre noch, dass meine home-Partition reiserFS hat und die root-Partition ext3. Hoffe dadurch gibts keine Probleme.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.Last edited by trollo on Mon Oct 04, 2004 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fibbs

Wahrscheinlich hast Du auf Deiner root-Partition wieder jede Menge Platz, wenn Du den Inhalt von /var/tmp/* löschst. Auf meinem Rechner wurden dort auch einige GB an Daten abgelegt, während der Kompilation der Java-JDK.

Binaries werden normalerweise unter /usr/bin oder /usr/local/bin installiert. Konfigurationsfiles unter /etc usw.

Bis auf /bin /sbin /etc /lib kannst Du jedes beliebige Verzeichnis auf eine zweite/dritte/vierte... Platte legen. Dazu wäre es sinnvoll, mit dem Kommando du herauszufinden, welche Verzeichnisse voll sind und diese dann auf die andere Platte umzuziehen.

/tmp kannst Du nicht ändern, aber Du kannst dafür einen symlink einrichten.

Gruß,

Fibbs

----------

## pablo_supertux

/tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles kann man auch löschen

----------

## Jtb

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> /tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles kann man auch löschen

 

siehe dazu auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=225745

----------

## furanku

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> /tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles kann man auch löschen

 

Vorsicht! /tmp in einem laufenden System zu löschen kann zu einem unstabilen System führen! So manches Programm legt da sockets zur Prozesskommunikation an! Sowas macht man, wenn, im single user modus, oder als script beim herunterfahren!

Frank

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *furanku wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   /tmp, /usr/portage/distfiles kann man auch löschen 
> 
> Vorsicht! /tmp in einem laufenden System zu löschen kann zu einem unstabilen System führen! So manches Programm legt da sockets zur Prozesskommunikation an! Sowas macht man, wenn, im single user modus, oder als script beim herunterfahren!
> 
> Frank

 

Stimmt, da hast du Recht. Vor allem wenn man mysql oder so am Laufen hat. Am besten wäre mit LiveCD starten, Partition mountieren und löschen.

----------

## Genone

 *trollo wrote:*   

> Meine root-Partition ist voll...
> 
> Auf meiner separaten home-Partition ist allerdings noch massenhaft Platz, und ich würde nun gerne Portage dazu bringen, diese für zukünftig installierte Pakete zu nutzen.
> 
> Wie mach ich das am besten?

 

Gar nicht

 *Quote:*   

> Wo werden eigentlich standardmässig die Pakete installiert?

 

in der Regel in /usr, manche aber auch in /opt (vor allem Binärkram)

[quote]Und wo kann ich nochmal das /tmp Verzeichniss ändern?[quote]

So pauschal gar nicht, ein Symlink sollte aber gehen

----------

## trollo

Erstmal danke für alle Antworten.

@Genone: Dein "Gar nicht" interpretiere ich mal als "Nicht möglich"...  :Wink:  Aber ist denn evtl. geplant, eine Möglichkeit dazu zu implementieren? Wenn nein, was spricht dagegen?

----------

## py-ro

Der Allgemeine Standart spricht dagegen (siehe Linux Standard Base AFAIK)

ausserdem kannst ja dein /usr oder /opt einfach auf eigene Partitionen legen.

MfG

Py

----------

## Genone

 *trollo wrote:*   

> Erstmal danke für alle Antworten.
> 
> @Genone: Dein "Gar nicht" interpretiere ich mal als "Nicht möglich"...  Aber ist denn evtl. geplant, eine Möglichkeit dazu zu implementieren? Wenn nein, was spricht dagegen?

 

Irgendwie für die (sehr) ferne Zukunft geplant ist das schon (wenn auch aus anderen Gründen), das ist allerdings ein extremer Aufwand und ein Haufen Pakete (ich schätz mal 10-30% des aktuellen Trees) werden selbst dann nicht mitspielen (abgesehen davon dass wohl die meisten Ebuilds ohnehin deutlich angepasst werden müssen).

----------

## furanku

 *trollo wrote:*   

>  Aber ist denn evtl. geplant, eine Möglichkeit dazu zu implementieren? Wenn nein, was spricht dagegen?

 

Naja... bei fast allen Paketen, die Du die per Hand (also ohne emerge) aus den Sourcen mit "configure" konfigurierst kannst Du mit "--prefix=" einen Pfad angeben. Das macht bei einigen Paketen und bestimmten Rechnerkonfigurationen Sinn, um sie unter /opt, /usr/local oder in Dein Homeverzeichnis zu installieren. Wenn Du dieses Feature für beliebige Pfade missbrauchst, "verwildert" Dein System aber ganz schnell und wird vollkommen unadminstrierbar, in keinem Forum wirst Du für so ein System Support bekommen. (Hier erstrecht nicht, wenn Du absichtlich das portage System, Gentoo's Herzstück aushebelst!  :Wink:  )

Unter Unix Systemen macht es sowieso keinen Sinn aus Platzgründen ein /usr2 einzurichten. Dazu gibt es ganz andere, sehr viel mächtigere Konzepte (guck mal unter LVM, "Logical Volume Manager"). Da diese aber in der Regel für Neulinge schwierig zu konfigurieren sind, würde ich Dir ein Backup und Neupartionieren unter Berücksichtigen der bisherigen Erfahrungen empfehlen. Es gibt auch diverse Threads und Posting auf denen vernünftige Partionstabellen und -größen diskutiert werden.

Frank

----------

## trollo

Nochmal danke für die Antworten, komme leider erst jetzt wieder dazu, mich um mein Gentoo zu kümmern.

Ne Neupartitionierung würde ich sehr sehr ungern machen, da ich keine wirklich effektiven Mittel zum backuppen habe (und es wäre einiges zu sichern). Also hab ich jetzt mal probiert, /usr komplett auf meine home-Partition auszulagern, und zwar folgendermassen:

```

# cp -pr /usr /home

# mv /usr /usrbak

# ln -s /home/usr

# reboot

```

Naja zum Grossteil hat das System danach normal funktioniert, nicht beachtet hab ich natürlich die Links innerhalb von /usr, die einfach auf ../../xyz o.ä. zeigen.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit, das sauber zu beheben?

----------

## Jtb

 *trollo wrote:*   

> Nochmal danke für die Antworten, komme leider erst jetzt wieder dazu, mich um mein Gentoo zu kümmern.
> 
> Ne Neupartitionierung würde ich sehr sehr ungern machen, da ich keine wirklich effektiven Mittel zum backuppen habe (und es wäre einiges zu sichern). Also hab ich jetzt mal probiert, /usr komplett auf meine home-Partition auszulagern, und zwar folgendermassen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ja, du könntest /home/usr einfach auf /usr per mount binden..

ein Backup solltest du aber auf jedenfall regelmäßig machen!

----------

## Flying_Horse

Hi,

nachdem ich die Antworten gelesen habe, kann ich nur sagen - mach eine Datensicherung und baue Deine Platte mit getrennten Partitionen oder noch besser Logical Volumes neu auf. Dann kannst Du solche Probleme in Zukunft vermeiden. Das root-Filesystem darf unter normalen Umständen einfach nicht überlaufen !

Mit folgender Paritionierung hab ich gute Erfahrungen (auch auf grossen Servern) gemacht:

/

/boot

/tmp

/opt

/home

/usr

/usr/local

/var

/var/tmp

/var/log

Wie gross die einzelnen Parititionen sind, hängt natürlich von Deinen Gegebenheiten (Plattengrösse, Anzahl Platten, ...) ab. Wenn Du ein System mit LVM aufsetzt, kannst Du die LV-Grösse im laufenden Betrieb ändern, bist also wesentlich flexibler als mit Partitionen.

Damit kann dann /tmp oder /var/log volllaufen, ohne das Dein System den Geist aufgibt. Gegen Tipfehler (cp grosse.datei /test) hilft das aber natürlich auch nicht  :Wink: 

Gruss, Klaus

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *trollo wrote:*   

> Erstmal danke für alle Antworten.
> 
> @Genone: Dein "Gar nicht" interpretiere ich mal als "Nicht möglich"...  Aber ist denn evtl. geplant, eine Möglichkeit dazu zu implementieren? Wenn nein, was spricht dagegen?

 

Wenn du viel Platz da hast, dass erstelle 2 neue Partitionen und mountiere /usr/portage auf die eine, und /var/tmp/portage auf die andere Partition. Genauso wie du deine home Part. mountierst.

----------

## trollo

 *Jtb wrote:*   

> ja, du könntest /home/usr einfach auf /usr per mount binden..

 

Danke für den Hinweis, genau danach hab ich gesucht. Kannte nur die bind Option von mount gar nicht, deswegen hab ich mich so auf nen Symlink versteift...

Nun also einfach 

```
/home/usr /usr none bind 0 0
```

 in die fstab geschrieben und alles läuft wunderbar und ich hab wieder Platz für neue Pakete.  :Very Happy: 

@Flying_Horse + pablo_supertux

Neu- bzw. umpartitionieren war ja genau das, was ich gerne vermeiden wollte. Wenn ich mal wieder flüssig bin, steht sowieso ne neue Platte an und dann steht mir das ohnehin noch bevor...  :Wink:  Aber bis dahin wollte ich mir den Aufwand ersparen.

Meine für Gentoo unvorteilhafte Partitionierung rührt übrigens noch von Kanotix, wo eben die meiste Software in /home/user installiert wurde.

----------

